# Kommentare zu "11. Deutsches Trollingtreffen"



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2006)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "11. Deutsches Trollingtreffen"*

@all: Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit auf irgendeinem Boot mitzufahren...so als blinder Passagier?
Würde mir das gerne mal anschaun, aber leider kein Boot vorhanden!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "11. Deutsches Trollingtreffen"*

Hallo Stefan,

es gibt immer Mitfahrmöglichkeiten. Melde dich doch einfach bei Frerk Petersen.
Aber ich warne dich: Der Suchtfaktor ist sehr hoch!


----------

